# NEW: Winter Bun Challenge (Dec 2009- Mar 2010)



## SunnyHoney (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't find any current bun challenges going on. So would anyone like to join me in getting one started?

Disclosure: I am new to LHCF , I'm new to bunning erplexed, and I'm new to healthy haircare in general , so this may not be the most well-maintained thread, but I'm willing to give it a try! 

This will officially be a 3-month challenge. It'll start on the first day of winter, Dec 21, 2009 (to give ppl some time to join up), and end on the first day of spring, Mar 21, 2010. But feel free to get a headstart (I'm starting today).

If you'd like, we can do weekend passes (or holiday passes for those who want to "loose-hair" strut at that New Year's partay!), but I'm gonna limit myself to just 3 "day" passes. 

Okay, ladies...Happy Bunning!



_WINTER BUN CHALLENGERS (as of 12/26/09):
 HoneyMama 
 bestblackgirl 
 Kusare
 topnotch1010
 Kerryann
 Soulberry
 ButterCaramel
 Shay72
 TeeWhyAre
 blackviolet
 MrsSmitty77
 Mz.MoMo5235
 ladysaraii
 jayjaycurlz
 pringe
 Kiffany
 CarolinaGal
 aprils13
 Reecie
 SmartyPants
 NikStar
 BrownEyez22
 Mimi22
 authenticitymanifesting
 Diva_Esq
 rben
 Lei*Lei
 Diva_Esq
 adnolej
 dicapr
 raushana2478
 testimony777
 schipperchow1
 danysedai
 Ms. A.Sunshine
 evsbaby
 PearlyCurly
 leleepop
 Anna9764
 coconow2007
 Chaosbutterfly
 ~NanCeBoTwin~
 princessdi
 kpcwriting
 wheezy807
 twists
 irsgirl
 dicapr
 JD2'd
 KPH
 panamoni
 Priss Pot
 Princess_Teearra
 Rapunzel*
 krissyprissy
 Nightingale
 Mahalialee4
 keysha1983
 Qurlyqt 
 pureebony
 momoftrips 
 blessedn09
 JLOVELY
 sparklebh
 TressObsessed
 morehairplease
 prettyw/pink
 Mz.MoMo5235
 ladysaraii
 nappytherapy
 asummertyme
 kiki82
 SheaShea
 Natural_tina
 Destinee
 wavezncurlz
 ad0rkabletash
 LaidBak
 Lisaaa_Bonet
 merilusmims

_


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll join. I've been doing Bun and other PS anyways.. and so that's perfect for me.. Bun until I get my touch Up in April '10


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes finally. I'll join up! I've grown bored of other ps so want to try my hand at this. I'm thinking of bunning longer than this so this will be perfect for me.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 30, 2009)

I want in on this one!! Bunning helps me a lot with retention. I'm planned on bunning until May 2010 anyway.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 30, 2009)

im so Down


----------



## Soulberry (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm also in I will be bunning until my next touch up in February. Bunning has helped my hair grow from neck length to APL in 5 months!


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll join in! I bun at least 5 days a week for work anyway


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 30, 2009)

HoneyMama--I see you started the challenge, great .  I think it might be easier to say you must bun a certain # of days in a week and people can personally decide on  those days.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 30, 2009)

i'm in. i got my own personal bun til july 28, 2010 challenge going on. that will mark 1yr that i have consistently and diligently taken care of my hair. i only take it down to re-tighten the bun as needed which is every few days and on wash days which is usually once a week. idk how long my hair is because i haven't seen it straightened in forever. we'll see it july 2010, i guess.


----------



## blackviolet (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm a newbie too! Count me in, I'm trying to grow my layers and looking for  bunning styles to hid them while growing them out.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll join, I bun 4 -5 days a week anyway..I have bun 24/7 the last weeks of my relaxer.  So yes I am in!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 30, 2009)

i'm in...  i a regular bunner any way lol its my go to go and the only way i know to get over the mbl hump so yeah... lets do this lol


----------



## SunnyHoney (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome to the challenge, ladies! 



Shay72 said:


> HoneyMama--I see you started the challenge, great . I think it might be easier to say you must bun a certain # of days in a week and people can personally decide on those days.


 
@Shay72: Thanks! Good idea, let's say we'll bun 5 out of 7 days a week...use the passes as you will. Shay72, are you joining the challenge, or just droppin in? 



Soulberry said:


> I'm also in I will be bunning until my next touch up in February. Bunning has helped my hair grow from neck length to APL in 5 months!


 
@Soulberry: Now that's what I'm talkin' bout!  I'm inspired...I'm NL now and I'd be THRILLED if my hair could be APL in 5 or 6 months! Do you have any advice for bunning NL hair? I'm rockin' this lil' pin-up thingie now, but would love some variety.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 30, 2009)

HoneyMama said:


> @Shay72: Thanks! Good idea, let's say we'll bun 5 out of 7 days a week...use the passes as you will. Shay72, are you joining the challenge, or just droppin in?


 
I'm in but I will wait until the official start to start.  Right now I'm doing a lot of braidouts, twistouts, and some rollersets to give my edges a break.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm in.

How are people bunning their hair?


----------



## pringe (Nov 30, 2009)

im in. Im not bunning per se, my hair in the front will fall out of a bun and my bum would be scanty lol but i'll do braided and twisted updo's where my ends r up.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 30, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm in but I will wait until the official start to start. Right now I'm doing a lot of braidouts, twistouts, and some rollersets to give my edges a break.


 
I'm wait ing until the official start date too. I bunned most of this year and I'm enjoying wearing it out for a while. I'll be doing twistouts until then.



ladysaraii said:


> I'm in.
> 
> How are people bunning their hair?


 
I'm doing a phony bun because I like the way my hair is still very moist when I take it down at the end of the day. Almost like the baggy method.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm in I bun every day anyway  PS all the way.


----------



## CarolinaGal (Nov 30, 2009)

*HoneyMama:* I would like to join your challenge, please. I currently bun everyday but need to improve my methods.

*ladysaraii :* To keep from walking around in the winter with wet hair and to reduce stress on my hair (edges in particular), my goal is to do rollerset/braidouts and then bun. That way me and my hair can be healthy...I hope


----------



## aprils13 (Nov 30, 2009)

What is a phony bun?  Can someone post a pick?


----------



## Reecie (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in!!!  I've been doing this religiously since Oct anyway.... my own personal challenge was from Oct 2009 - Feb 2010.  So far so good.  My hair has been thriving!!!


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Dec 1, 2009)

aprils13 said:


> What is a phony bun? Can someone post a pick?


 

it's a fake bun. kinda like a phony pony. here's a pick. DON'T SPEAK DEFEAT, I HOPE YOU DON'T MIND ME USING A PIC FROM YOUR FOTKI!







I cover my baggy with a scarf but, here's the info:

dontspeakdefeat's baggy tutorial w/ phony bun

Here's a site with lots of em 
Phony Bun Site


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 1, 2009)

ladysaraii said:


> I'm in.
> 
> How are people bunning their hair?



I'd like to get in on this as a part of the Hide Your Hair challenge but how do you bun?


----------



## SmartyPants (Dec 1, 2009)

Count me in...

I also phony bun because my hair is not long enough to make an elegant looking bun.


----------



## NikStarrr (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm joining!!!

I'm taking a trip for a week in December for Xmas--so that will be my "pass" days.  Other than that I plan to stick to it.  Maybe let the hair out a couple weekends out of the months, but that's it.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 1, 2009)

Honey Mama I would like to join. Bunning 5 days a week, 3 day passes.

I am natural and I only know how to do the bun in my ava so far. I am going to have to research some more options, my hair is only shoulder length.

Reecie, I like your double bun I might give that a try.


----------



## Mimi22 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in; i've been bunning since september anyway, so a cuple extra wont hurt 
I'm doing donut buns and the southern tease bun. I'm still working on how to bun like dlewis :yup:


----------



## Renovating (Dec 1, 2009)

I would like to join. I've been wearing my phony bun 5-6 days/wk for the last 3wks. I plan get me some more phony buns and hopefully at the end of the challenge, I'll have enough length to bun with my own hair.  


 I'm excited about the results a previous poster was able to achieve from bunning. neck length to apl in 5mos!!!! Now that's progress.  HHG ladies.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in!  This fits with my personal goal anyway to bun for 3 weeks straight, wear down for 4 days then bun again for 3 weeks.   Protective styling (specifically wet bunning) got me from this:





to this in 3 months:









ladysaraii said:


> I'm in.
> 
> How are people bunning their hair?


 
Here are some buns I wear (see also my siggy bun):








http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=4172&pictureid=26316

APL here I come! I'm trying to get there 2-3 months before my goal of May 2010!


----------



## rben (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm ready for this!  It will be a continuation of the hide your hair challenge and  I intend to bun for 12 months straight from Jan 1st to Dec 31st 2010 anyway.


----------



## Lei*Lei (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll join

I was planning on doing this on my own, for the same length of time (except i will go straight to the end of March, and i already started)! But it will be much more fun with a group!!

I'll be doing sock buns. Wash and dc once a week.


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 1, 2009)

Diva:  That's a great bun.  What did you use to do that?  the hair pole thingy and what else?

I'v ebeen using ouchless bands, but I'm wondering if i need to switch to scrunchies or hair pins for better end protection


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 1, 2009)

ladysaraii said:


> Diva: That's a great bun. What did you use to do that? the hair pole thingy and what else?
> 
> I'v ebeen using ouchless bands, but I'm wondering if i need to switch to scrunchies or hair pins for better end protection


 
Wet bun routine:

Co-wash hair w/ fave conditioner (saturate wet hair root to end) & pin onto of head while I do the rest of my shower routine.  At the end of my shower, I rinse with cool water.  I squeeze the excess water out of my hair & wrap my hair in my twistie turbie towel thingy while I dry off & lotion up.  Then I remove my hair from the towel, apply some more of my favorite conditioner, Coconut oil & some wax (edges only with the wax) to lay down my edges.  I detangle in sections with my wide-tooth comb & then further detangle & smooth with my Denman brush.  Then I smooth the hair into the ponytail and secure with an ouchless Goody ponytail holder.  I twist the hair around itself and wrap it clockwise around the ponytail base tight and then secure with 2 more ouchless bands.  Then put 2 Paul Mitchell gloss drops in my palms, rub together and smooth over my hair for shine.  I tie it all down for a while with a silk or satin scarf until I head to work.  For the looser buns, those are either 2nd day, damp buns or dry buns, but pretty similar procedure.  The bun with the black pin is wet and I just did everything like I was about to put it in a pony but I didn't pull the last one all the way through and let little pieces hang out.  Then I used this hairpin toward the bottom so the bun sticks out of the top.  It's hard to see b/c my hair is so jet black and the hairpin is too:






HTH!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Dec 1, 2009)

Diva_Esq said:


> ... apply some more of my favorite conditioner, Coconut oil & *some wax (edges only with the wax) to lay down my edges. ..*


 
Thanks for the details, Diva_Esq!  What kind of wax do you use?

Is anyone else having a problem with short hair on top (like bangs) lying flat while bunning? 

I know I could just continue to wear them as bangs, but I want them to grow out, and so I pull them back, but since I can only wear a loose bun/roll because I get migraines, I need to find a way to get them to stay down!  

I've tried the Tancho wax, it flakes. I've tried Paul Mitchell dry wax, it doesn't hold.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 1, 2009)

HoneyMama said:


> Thanks for the details, Diva_Esq! What kind of wax do you use?
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem with short hair on top (like bangs) lying flat while bunning?
> 
> ...


 
You're welcome. 

I use Garnier Fructis Brilliantine Water-based Wax.  Looks like this:





Doesn't flake!  Smells divine!  Holds great! Inexpensive!  Easy to wash out!  HTH!  Good luck!


----------



## adnolej (Dec 1, 2009)

This may be a silly question, but how do you all bun without pulling out your edges? Idk if I just pull my hair too tight, but by the end of the day, my bun feels tight and I'm ready to take my hair out...


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 1, 2009)

adnolej said:


> This may be a silly question, but how do you all bun without pulling out your edges? Idk if I just pull my hair too tight, but by the end of the day, my bun feels tight and I'm ready to take my hair out...


 
You're pulling too tight, mama!  You can get a sleek, smooth bun without pulling your eyes back.   I remember that feeling from childhood.  Also, don't twist the ponytail holder so many times.  Slick your edges w/ wax and put a doo-rag or silk/ satin scarf on tied fairly tight (not too tight as to break your hair off) for about 20 minutes after you bun for sleekness! HTH!


----------



## adnolej (Dec 1, 2009)

Diva_Esq said:


> You're pulling too tight, mama! You can get a sleek, smooth bun without pulling your eyes back.


 
LOL Ok, maybe I'll change my approach! Thanks!


----------



## dicapr (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd like to join.  I've been bunning for about 3 weeks now.  Nothing fancy, just a donut bun.  I have been spraying the donut with a leave in every morning before doing my bun and that has eliminated the dry ends that can come from using a foam bun.  I also take my bun down every night and re-do it every morning.  I have been changing the position of the bun from high, mid, and low every few days.  I also part my hair on the side or down the middle sometimes to change the direction the hair is being pulled so the same hairs are not stressed everyday.


----------



## raushana2478 (Dec 1, 2009)

Im sort of new, but and im tired of losing my hair, im  all in!!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Dec 1, 2009)

raushana2478 said:


> Im sort of new, but and im tired of losing my hair, im all in!!


 
Welcome, raushana...I feel ya, girl! I think that's what brought us most of us here! 

So far I've been dry bunning, I feel like my hair is not loving being pulled back so much.  I've got a lot of stray hairs , and I don't know if they've always been this short, or if they're breaking off because I'm bunning.  For those who wet bun, is this the reason why you've choosen to do it that way instead?

Can anyone who's done both, compare wet/dry bunning as far as breakage prevention?

TIA!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd like to join.  I've been wearing my hair out the past 2 months & need to go back to protecting my hair  On days that i don't wear a bun, I may wear it in a twisted, braided or banded pony tail.


----------



## danysedai (Dec 2, 2009)

lol, i was doing searches on bunning, and i've had one for the last 2 days (with a sock bun covered in pantyhose).
Count me in!


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 2, 2009)

I am going to try this. I had decided to do PS for the winter already; maybe doing it with a group will help me stay committed. I am planning on wearing a bun most days (4-5 days a week) and wearing my hair in a hairzing ponytail the remaining days.


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Dec 2, 2009)

I am in.....starting today.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Dec 2, 2009)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Honey Mama I would like to join. Bunning 5 days a week, 3 day passes.
> 
> I am natural and I only know how to do the bun in my ava so far. I am going to have to research some more options, my hair is only shoulder length.
> 
> Reecie, I like your double bun I might give that a try.



I'm not joining this challenge, but my hair is natural and shoulder length and I recommend a donut. You can buy them at places like Wal-Mart. They are spongy kind of circular objects you slip your ponytail through and wrap around. The best method for me is to get my hair dripping wet and as elongated as possible. Make the pony, slide it through. Wrap the hair around the donut and secure with pins when necessary

I used it here and in my avatar


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 2, 2009)

HoneyMama said:


> Welcome, raushana...I feel ya, girl! I think that's what brought us most of us here!
> 
> So far I've been dry bunning, I feel like my hair is not loving being pulled back so much. I've got a lot of stray hairs , and I don't know if they've always been this short, or if they're breaking off because I'm bunning. For those who wet bun, is this the reason why you've choosen to do it that way instead?
> 
> ...


 
I wet bun b/c I like my hair to look sleek and shiny.  I'm not sure about breakage w/ dry vs. wet bunning, but it's easier for me to get my hair the way I want it with wet hair & conditioner in it.  HTH!


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 2, 2009)

HoneyMama said:


> Welcome, raushana...I feel ya, girl! I think that's what brought us most of us here!
> 
> So far I've been dry bunning, I feel like my hair is not loving being pulled back so much.  I've got a lot of stray hairs , and I don't know if they've always been this short, or if they're breaking off because I'm bunning.  For those who wet bun, is this the reason why you've choosen to do it that way instead?
> 
> ...



This was a big problem for me in the past. I was on a protective style kick for a while and discovered that instead of retaining length my hair was actually more damaged than when I started. I have had breakage with both wet and dry bunning. For my hair the only way that bunning is beneficial is when I do not use ponytail holders to secure them. 

In the past I used the snag free ones that are made of nylon but even those caused breakage after a while because of the friction caused when I would wrap the ties around by hair. Even when I didn't pull the pony tail tightly I would still wrap the tie around my hair tightly to keep it in place. My edges were fine but eventually I started seeing long broken hairs that were not from shedding. My ends also suffered as I was tucking them under the hair tie. The friction caused splits. 

I have found that with bunning securing them in hair friendly ways is just as (if not more) important as protecting your hair from the elements. I now secure my buns with hair forks, chopsticks or hairzings. I use them on both wet and dry hair with no problems. HTH


----------



## SunnyHoney (Dec 2, 2009)

A huge Thank you, Testimony777! 

I am taking my bun out as I type this for fear that each minute I am snapping a delicate strand of hair! 

Perhaps I was in a bit of denial, because I convinced myself I was bunning as safely as possible. I was definitely making the bun very loose, and using a nylon stocking, but still I was finding these strays indicating breakage.  It's good to hear that it's not all in my mind!

Also, I've noticed my relaxed ends do not like being "crinkled-up" as the result of being in a bun, esp. when wet (I tried wet bunning last night), and have already noticed breakage like crazy! 

I'm going back to dry "pinning" so that I'm just kinda bending my hair, instead of folding it and balling it up.


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 2, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge.


----------



## PearlyCurly (Dec 3, 2009)

Im so in!!!

But instead of weekend pass can i get a _twisting hair past_??

I dont straighten my hair rly, and my hair gets matted when i let it hang out! So all i have is twisting to give it a break!


----------



## Anna9764 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm in....just got my 1st sock bun 2 weeks ago


----------



## coconow2007 (Dec 4, 2009)

reading my mind I was thinking of doing this also - I'm in!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 4, 2009)

I would like to join!
I'm in the PS Styling for Three Months Challenge too, but it ends in December, so this would be a perfect extension. 

ETA: I totally agree, OP. 
I had to give up my donut buns because they were snapping off my ends, from the ends being in that bent position all day. The only buns I wear now are the southern tease, french rolls with hair sticks, and a bun where I gather my hair into a ponytail, put it in a pincurl, and then pin it flat with the ends tucked into the base. I'm probably going to try to reattempt the donut buns whenever my good hairday pins get here. 

And I can't wet bun either...my hair is fine, so it causes crazy breakage for me. 
I only moisturize and seal my ends and then dry bun.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll join as well.  I bun just aboutn 4-5 times a week anyway.


----------



## princessdi (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Dec 5, 2009)

to all the new bun challengers!  





PearlyCurly said:


> Im so in!!!
> 
> *But instead of weekend pass can i get a twisting hair past??*


 
Sure, PearlyCurly!


----------



## leleepop (Dec 5, 2009)

I might try this for an extended week. I think i will do it every other week for a while. My dh doesnt like buns. O well


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 5, 2009)

HoneyMama said:


> A huge Thank you, Testimony777!
> 
> I am taking my bun out as I type this for fear that each minute I am snapping a delicate strand of hair! ...



I am glad it was helpful advice


----------



## SunnyHoney (Dec 6, 2009)

Yay! I'm so excited we have so many bun challengers, because I'm looking forward to learning something from all of you. 

But... I'll be signing off of LHCF for awhile.  Ever since I found this site a couple of weeks ago, I've been learning SO much that I've found myself being sucked into this site and have spent WAY too many hours at my computer!  My eyes are drying out from reading this computer screen so much, lately. . I've gotten so many good tips on products that I'm already a PJ...sad, sad, sad, considering it's almost Christmas, and I should be spending this money on my kids! .  LOL!  But most importantly, I'm so impatient about growing my hair (out of relaxer, and out of NL) that I'm spending way too much time thinking about it!  A watched pot never boils!!!

So I've decided to do my own personal challenge and logoff of LHCF until the Winter Bun Challenge's official start date (Dec 21). I'll check in on start day, to see if any new folks join us. Then maybe check in once every 2 weeks for updates.  I've no time to post pics (life's wild with kids), but I hope some of you other ladies post some update pics. 

So just to sign off I'll end with this little prayer: "Dear God, please give each of us bunners 4 inches of retained, healthy growth in the next 3 months, Amen!"


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

Not joining, because I already bun all day, every day. But, wanted to say good luck to the bunners! May your hair grow long and healthy, and may you never run out of cute accessories!


----------



## kpcwriting (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello - I am a newbie too and would love to join this challenge so please count me in. : ) Kristi


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll join. I'm bunning anyway, might as well turn it into a challenge.


----------



## twists (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey, i'm a newbie and would like to join this challenge if I can. See i'm keeping my hair in twists for a couple of months but I started keeping it in a bun because my hair is only about shoulder length so it would rub off on my clothes a lot and the winter weather is harsh anyway :/. So would it be okay to join this challenge even though my hair is twisted?


----------



## Lei*Lei (Dec 9, 2009)

How have you ladies been coming along with the bunning?    I've been doing great!

My sister in law told me i looked like The Virgin Mary last night Not that i care though,

I'm going to cowash tonight!

I also have a question:

I don't like wearing my hair straight back, but the front of my hair is shorter than the rest so side parts and other usually fall out or frizz up. What other options other than twists/braids can i do in front?

Maybe i can get a few of those elastic hairbands.


----------



## irsgirl (Dec 9, 2009)

I am in been bunning anyway.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Dec 9, 2009)

Please add me in.  Thanks.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Dec 9, 2009)

I wish I could join, I don't have enough length and my hair is thin so I can't bun just yet.  It would require pulling my hair back really tight and I don't want to do damage to it.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 9, 2009)

Lei*Lei said:


> How have you ladies been coming along with the bunning? I've been doing great!
> 
> My sister in law told me i looked like The Virgin Mary last night Not that i care though,
> 
> ...


 

I  side-part the front of my hair and swoop it around with gel and tie it down for 15 minutes.  I also secure the shorter parts with barette.


----------



## KPH (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm in.  I need to get some hair toys to decorate this thing.  I want to get to APL on dry hair. LOL


----------



## panamoni (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll join.  I'll be doing pin-up buns -- no ponytail holders -- elastic or nylon.


----------



## Priss Pot (Dec 9, 2009)

I need to be on this challenge, using my Good Hair day pins from Sally's.  I love those things.


----------



## Chin (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Rapunzel* (Dec 10, 2009)

count me in. im on a personal bunning challenge until 2010 i want to be bsl by march 2010


----------



## krissyprissy (Dec 10, 2009)

How did I miss this thread? Count me in becuase I'm shooting for BSL my mid July.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm in.


10 character limit....


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in. Regular wet and dry bunning. Natural hair. Ayurvedic all the way. Will change up my buns. Wash once a week with powders. Moisturize with spray leave in in between as needed. Oil regularly AV oils. Usually have my hair covered with scarf.  goal to gain and retain at least 2 inches by spring.Growth is happening up in there. I can feel it.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 13, 2009)

Anna9764 said:


> I'm in....just got my 1st sock bun 2 weeks ago



What's a 'sock bun'?


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 13, 2009)

How do you do a 'southerntease' bun? Could someone post a link or picture? 

Thanks!


----------



## keysha1983 (Dec 14, 2009)

ADD ME TO THE CHALLENGE!!!!!!


----------



## Qurlyqt (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay, I'm in.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 16, 2009)

hey i want to join!!!

I am planning to start on the 24th of december instead. is that ok?

got great growth from bunning before, braids have ruined my hairline.


----------



## momoftrips (Dec 16, 2009)

I want in. I will be bunning for 5 days and ponytail for the other 2. I think I will be tucking my ends under on ponytail days. I want to reach APL by June.


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm in, Ive been lurking for several months.  I've learned some great things from you ladies so now it's time to step it up!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Dec 17, 2009)

:welcome3:

Welcome, all you new challengers! Great to have you along for the ride.  
For those waiting for official start day to begin: 3.5 days and counting....
For those who've started already: yay, keep up the good work! 

So far, it's been a bit of a struggle for me, because I'm transitioning as well, and can't wear a ponytail or anything tight because of my tender-headedness. So I wear a pin-up bun. Since I can't pull it tight, my hair has this little puff-poof thing going...not my best look  , but I'm hanging there. 

Anyhoo....



twists said:


> So would it be okay to join this challenge even though my hair is twisted?


 
As long as it's bunned, I don't see why not!



Priss Pot said:


> I need to be on this challenge, using my Good Hair day pins from Sally's. I love those things.


 
What are these Good Hair day pins? Like a cute accessory?



LadyLeoSmile said:


> I wish I could join, I don't have enough length and my hair is thin so I can't bun just yet. It would require pulling my hair back really tight and I don't want to do damage to it.


 
Oh, no!  Don't do any damage...but I'll definitely be bunning again next winter, maybe you can join us by then....I don't know why I've never done this before, it only makes sense to protect one's hair from all the collars you have to wear in cold weather. (depending on my success, I may bun all spring and summer, too)!



pureebony said:


> I am planning to start on the 24th of december instead. is that ok?


 
Sure, why not! 

I'm updating the list of challengers on the original post, let me know if I missed any of you!  Otherwise, I'll be checking in again on Monday.


----------



## JLOVELY (Dec 17, 2009)

I want to be a part of this challenge; I LOVE bunning. I will probably bun everyday and rock a cute headband or something to jazz it up.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm getting my hair cut/trimmed tomorrow so hopefully my hair will still be long enough to bun.


----------



## sparklebh (Dec 18, 2009)

Winter Bun Challenge (Dec 2009- Mar 2010)


----------



## aprils13 (Dec 18, 2009)

Donut bun users, do you spray anything on your donut before putting it on?  Something like oil or condish?


----------



## dicapr (Dec 18, 2009)

I use a donut bun and I usually add some conditioner to it before I bun.  I don't have any problem with dryness when I do this.


----------



## sparklebh (Dec 18, 2009)

sparklebh said:


> Winter Bun Challenge (Dec 2009- Mar 2010)[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I hope I can get about 2 in. by March.


----------



## TressObsessed (Dec 18, 2009)

I would like to join.  I will do rollersets, wear them for 1-2 days then bun.
I will do pinups only...I relaly need to hide my left side edges.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 18, 2009)

I plan on getting a dusting this weekend and this would be a great challenge for me. Count me in ladies!


----------



## prettyw/pink (Dec 18, 2009)

I also would like to join.  I plan to start the challenge today.  I will post some before pictures this weekend.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 18, 2009)

I was planning to officially start on Monday,21st, but really started this week.  I've  had my hair out once this week so far.  I wet bunned (I washed and dc'd) this morning just because I ran out of time and I wasn't freezing like I thought I would be.  I'm keeping a good eye on my edges too.  I do plan to "wet" bun the entire challenge using mostly Taliah Wajiid's (sp?) Protective Mist Bodifier.  I will most likely alternate with two other sprays but we shall see.


----------



## kpcwriting (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey guys- 

This is my very first challenge and the first time that I ever really used protective styling. Before I found LHCF, I was stuck at shoulder length and am now about APL. Hopefully this challenge will help me retain, retain, retain. So far, it is fun and doesn't seem like a challenge at all. : ) 

Kristi


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 18, 2009)

i just wanted to show some of my progress i've gotten with bunning as i was super excited when i did a length check today 

so, the end of oct a had a bad "trim" that took me from below wl to bsl.  this pic was taken a few days after that on 11/6/09






this pic was taken today 12/18/09





i'm so happy with the difference.  i cant wait til i hit my goal... again lol 
sorry the pix are so big yall, i thought by making them bigger it would be easier to compare the 2

so basically BUNS FTW!!!


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm in.  I think I'm planning on bunning until the end of my HYH reveal.  So we'll see waht consistent bunning can do.


----------



## nappytherapy (Dec 20, 2009)

I am in. I am taking out my box braids, I am getting tired of putting those things in. I will start 12/21.


----------



## prettyw/pink (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey here is my before pictures.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 20, 2009)

Im down...


----------



## Kiki82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Diva_Esq said:


> Wet bun routine:
> 
> Co-wash hair w/ fave conditioner (saturate wet hair root to end) & pin onto of head while I do the rest of my shower routine. At the end of my shower, I rinse with cool water. I squeeze the excess water out of my hair & wrap my hair in my twistie turbie towel thingy while I dry off & lotion up. Then I remove my hair from the towel, apply some more of my favorite conditioner, Coconut oil & some wax (edges only with the wax) to lay down my edges. I detangle in sections with my wide-tooth comb & then further detangle & smooth with my Denman brush. Then I smooth the hair into the ponytail and secure with an ouchless Goody ponytail holder. I twist the hair around itself and wrap it clockwise around the ponytail base tight and then secure with 2 more ouchless bands. Then put 2 Paul Mitchell gloss drops in my palms, rub together and smooth over my hair for shine. I tie it all down for a while with a silk or satin scarf until I head to work. For the looser buns, those are either 2nd day, damp buns or dry buns, but pretty similar procedure. The bun with the black pin is wet and I just did everything like I was about to put it in a pony but I didn't pull the last one all the way through and let little pieces hang out. Then I used this hairpin toward the bottom so the bun sticks out of the top. It's hard to see b/c my hair is so jet black and the hairpin is too:
> 
> ...


 
thanks!! good information!!


----------



## ChocolatePanther (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd love to join.  Is it too late?


----------



## Rapunzel* (Dec 20, 2009)

wore my  southern tease bun today with my peacock beak clip


----------



## Natural_tina (Dec 21, 2009)

I would like to join!!


----------



## prettyw/pink (Dec 22, 2009)

That sounds cute...Do you have any pictures



Rapunzel* said:


> wore my southern tease bun today with my peacock beak clip


----------



## Destanee (Dec 22, 2009)

If it's not too late I'd like to join!


----------



## Reecie (Dec 22, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i just wanted to show some of my progress i've gotten with bunning as i was super excited when i did a length check today
> 
> so, the end of oct a had a bad "trim" that took me from below wl to bsl.  this pic was taken a few days after that on 11/6/09
> 
> ...




Your hair is gorgeous!!! Love it!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 22, 2009)

So far, I've been doing good. bunning every day.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ladies, I think I will have to drop out. I think I will bun 1-2 weeks a month and alternate my wigs 1 week and something else another week.

Goodluck to you all still!


----------



## panamoni (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone still wet bun if you live in a cold climate? Any tips?  Or, bad idea?


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 22, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Does anyone still wet bun if you live in a cold climate? Any tips? Or, bad idea?


 
 I do almost everyday.  Doesn't bother me one bit, but besides walking to and from my car, I'm not outside.  I live in Nebraska. *in my Gucci Mane voice* Brrrrrrrrr!   My only tip would be that I keep my silk scarf on my head once I get my bun set and tie it down until I get to work.  Also helps with my coat not messing up my nape and bun.



Kiki82 said:


> thanks!! good information!!


 
You're welcome. 



Kusare said:


> I'm getting my hair cut/trimmed tomorrow so hopefully my hair will still be long enough to bun.


 
Can't wait for my dusting on 12/28.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm in. I'm always bunning anyhow.


----------



## ad0rkabletash (Dec 22, 2009)

I know the challenge has officially started but I'd like to join if it's not too late. Buns have helped me get to my current length so I'm all for it.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 22, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Does anyone still wet bun if you live in a cold climate? Any tips? Or, bad idea?


 
This time of year I "wet" bun by saturating my hair with a spray moisturizer. Right now I'm using TW mist.  I did go out on Friday with wet hair and it wasn't that bad.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2009)

OK I'm in.  Fake bunning for work, but also French twisting.  Southern Tease bunning on the weekend.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 22, 2009)

My hair is still long enough to bun but it looks puny now and fillers dry out my hair. So I'm headwrapping my hair for the winter so that's like another PS on a PS. The salon didn't get all the damage out of my hair because I still see splits and knots and I don't feel up to paying for another go around especially since they looked scared when I brushed my hair out. I guess I'm just going to be SnD...so tedious.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 23, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Does anyone still wet bun if you live in a cold climate? Any tips?  Or, bad idea?



I've been wet bunning (a.k.a. baggying) under my phony pony. I live in Canada and I can't go outside in the winter with wet hair, I'll catch a head cold or something...


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 24, 2009)

LadyLeoSmile said:


> I wish I could join, I don't have enough length and my hair is thin so I can't bun just yet. It would require pulling my hair back really tight and I don't want to do damage to it.


 

I started bunning at neck length.  Buy/make some clip in tracks.  Brush you hair back over them and viola!--enough hair to make a nice bun.  And you're hair is not stressed. HTH


----------



## sky035 (Dec 24, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge. Bunning is new for me. I usually wear my hair out, but the winter is taking its toll this year and I have suffered a bit of a setback with my nape/hair line, so I need this challenge. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 24, 2009)

Could someone PLEASE post a pic or link for this Southern Tease Bun????? THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_-XBalPjVg


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 25, 2009)

Rapunzel* said:


> wore my southern tease bun today with my peacock beak clip


 
Sounds pretty!
Pictures??   Please??


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 25, 2009)

Diva_Esq said:


> Could someone PLEASE post a pic or link for this Southern Tease Bun????? THANK YOU!!!!


 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=296557


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 25, 2009)

so far im doing great bunning every day. still in the game


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 25, 2009)

i love my buns!!!!

i've bunned every day except today.  and even now i'm wearing a pony tail lol so my hair still is off my shoulders ^_^


----------



## prettyw/pink (Dec 25, 2009)

I have rocked my bun all week.  I also add leave-in and oil.  All is going well.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome new Bun Challengers. 

Sorry I'm late adding new names, (please check the list on the OP to make sure I've added your name if you're new.)

Well, the challenge is well underway, and it's great to hear so many good updates.  For me, everday of bunning is less of a "challenge" and more of a pleasure, as I learn what works/looks well for my big head!  

Me and my hair are finally starting to understand one another. My DH seems to really like my more recent pin-ups and buns...I guess that's to say he wasn't really feeling the first few I tried!   So now all three of us (me, my hair, and my DH) are getting along fabulously!

I'd love to try some phony buns, but I have two little boys that would put it to a major tesat.  The last time I tried one, my older boy questioned me for hours about what was on my head, and my baby boy recognized it as something foreign and pulled it right off!  .  Any suggestions for a phony bun that can stand up to a curious little kid?  TIA


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 26, 2009)

i too have yet to find a phoney that stands up to little boys lol


----------



## OceeMom (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm late but would like to join in too.


----------



## nola1176 (Dec 28, 2009)

Please count me in as well.  I need this in the worst way cuz I don't know what the hell to do with this bird's nest aka my hair, except bun it.

My hair and I must come to some resolve....soon!  I don't know what it wants!!!!!!!!

Anyhoo.  Thanks.


----------



## Priss Pot (Dec 28, 2009)

I straightened my hair for the holidays so as soon as I re-wash, I'm getting back on my bunning.


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 28, 2009)

Checking in- Here is a pic of my recent bun-


----------



## *CherryPie* (Dec 28, 2009)

Is it too late for me to join?


----------



## Qurlyqt (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay, I'm really liking bunning every day! I get bored easily so I thought I'd make it a week before itching to do something different. Instead, I've been moisturizing my ends morning and night. So when I conditioner washed a few days ago, my hair felt better than it has in a loooooong time! Not sure if its due to wearing the bun or moisturizing but I like!


----------



## panamoni (Dec 28, 2009)

Been southern teasing lately. 

I bought a sponge donut, but, I'm not really sure how to use it - I think my hair is too thin to cover the entire donut. Maybe I need to make a higher ponytail, so I'll have more hair to work with.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 28, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Been southern teasing lately.
> 
> I bought a sponge donut, but, I'm not really sure how to use it - I think my hair is too thin to cover the entire donut. Maybe I need to make a higher ponytail, so I'll have more hair to work with.



if you dont have enough hair to cover the donut you can get some weave that matches your color and texture and wrap it around the donut and then do your donut.  

marand has a tutorial on it on you tube.  i'll see if i can find it for you


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 28, 2009)

I FOUND IT!!!!


----------



## ctosha (Dec 28, 2009)

Since joining this forum I have never joined a challenge. Is it too late? I have been bunning for 2 weeks straight I think I'am seeing improvements. If me and bf or friends go out on weekends I do twistouts and that is the only time my hair is out but during the workweek i bun. Does this count?


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 28, 2009)

Since self relaxing last Thursday, I have been wearing my hair in 2 small low buns. Earlier this month, I joined the wig challenge but lately I have been rethinking it,my edges are somewhat fragile and wigs(1/2 and full) tend to put a lot of stress on my hairline and feel that this challenge would benefit my tresses the most.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a newbie and would like to join this challenge.


----------



## KrystalClear (Dec 28, 2009)

Please count me in if it isn't too late! I started bunning in november and my hair loves it! I'm going to bun until May or until I feel like taking a break. Lol. I want to reach APL first by way of bunning, I hear its the truth!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 29, 2009)

adnolej said:


> This may be a silly question, but how do you all bun without pulling out your edges? Idk if I just pull my hair too tight, but by the end of the day, my bun feels tight and I'm ready to take my hair out...


 

Oh goodness no!  Don't pull that tight!  In fact, when I bun my real hair there is no tension at all.  When I fake bun there is only a little.  I use Elast QP mango butter and a boar bristle brush to get smooth edges.  And like she said, use a scarf for a few minutes to get even more smoothness.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 29, 2009)

Did a bun with my real hair today.  It was cute but too small.  So I went back to my fake bun.  Here they are...


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 29, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Did a bun with my real hair today.  It was cute but too small.  So I went back to my fake bun.  Here they are...


It's beautiful sweetie! Do you mind me asking what fake bun your are using?
tia,
tishee


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

this is what I have been wearing this past couple of days, braid-out southern tease bun. I like that because there is absolutely no tension on my edges.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 29, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> It's beautiful sweetie! Do you mind me asking what fake bun your are using?
> tia,
> tishee


 

Thanks!!  Its actually one I made myself.  I just took some bulk, silky textured hair, braided it, put a claw clip in the top loop.  I use that claw clip to attach it to my head.  I wrap the tail around and secure with a bobby pin or other small clip.


----------



## MJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Please add me to this challenge. 

I've been bunning since last week. My routine is to wear my hair in buns Mon-Fri and wear my hair up in a loose updo on the weekend. At night, I wear my hair in a loose bun and baggy the bun. I'm also doing a Sylver-inspired no-combing-except-on-wash-day routine.


----------



## momoftrips (Dec 29, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> this is what I have been wearing this past couple of days, braid-out southern tease bun. I like that because there is absolutely no tension on my edges.


 

Very cute!


----------



## panamoni (Dec 29, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Thanks!! Its actually one I made myself. I just took some bulk, silky textured hair, braided it, put a claw clip in the top loop. I use that claw clip to attach it to my head. I wrap the tail around and secure with a bobby pin or other small clip.


 
It is really cute...I think I understood how you described it, but it would be helpful if you had a few more pics.  Can you share more?  I'd like to try that too.  Thanks.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 29, 2009)

panamoni said:


> It is really cute...I think I understood how you described it, but it would be helpful if you had a few more pics. Can you share more? I'd like to try that too. Thanks.


 
Yes of course. My bad.  I didn't think anyone would be interested.  
Here are some pics I just took.  I did this kinda fast and sloppy, sorry.  You'll have to rebraid the braid every once in a while to smooth some of those hairs that stick out.   But basically if you take good care of it the braid will last indefinitely.  Use a clib big enough to hold the fake and your real hair comfortably.  Too much stress on it will break it (I've gone through 3 clips already).  Let me know if you have any questions.

Let me add some notes:  The hair comes in a package folded in half, usually with a rubberband in the middle.  I replace that rubberband with a strong covered elastic.  I secure the end of the braid with a tiny rubber band.  I slide the comb in the top of the braid.

I could only upload 5 pics but just keep wrapping the braid and then secure it with a bobby pin, barrette, etc.  I've even gotten away with just tucking the end of it in and not securing it.


----------



## BoaterGirlKim (Dec 29, 2009)

Another late add here!  I'm bunning as part of the Get An Inch Every Month Challenge.  I've been bunning for about 3 weeks now ever since I discovered I could pinch my hair into a little bunny tail and just tuck it into a scrunchie and have already seen results.  I used to bun years ago when my hair was its healthiest without ever knowing it was a healthy hair care technique LOL.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Ladies, 

here is the bun i will be doing, but i have also decided to use a grip too at times, my hair is short and i feel the doughnut bun can be stressful on the hair if done too much. 

http://hotimg25.fotki.com/p/a/86_153/121_163/DSC03278.jpg

Liking the bun variations from everyone!!

Any more bun styles that hopefully can be done on natural shoulder length hair perhaps?!?!?


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks momoftrips.
 ooh i love that people are posting different styles of bun. we can give each other ideas until the challenge is over.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 29, 2009)

Straigthen 2 days ago so Im back to my reverse french roll secured with a flewi 8  I did a double bun last week with a silk flower.  I'll try to take pics this week and post.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Add me!! I know I'm late but I've been bunning all month, can't wait until the reveal in March!! 

Current bun below...*


----------



## panamoni (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, so I tried wrapping fake hair around my donut and had a tangled mess. After redoing it, I settled w a messy looking thing. I tested it briefly and it looks like it will work (until it eventually unravels or knots up), so I'll try wearing it for real tomorrow.  

LaidBack, I think this is the same kind of hair you used. Though every time I touch it, it gets tangled and uneven. I need to get little rubberbands and a claw, and maybe another pack of hair in case I destroy the one I have.  Anyway, it's a really cute style. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MsAtlanta2009 (Dec 29, 2009)

ooooo can i be added or am i too late?


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 30, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Ok, so I tried wrapping fake hair around my donut and had a tangled mess. After redoing it, I settled w a messy looking thing. I tested it briefly and it looks like it will work (until it eventually unravels or knots up), so I'll try wearing it for real tomorrow.
> 
> LaidBack, I think this is the same kind of hair you used. Though every time I touch it, it gets tangled and uneven. I need to get little rubberbands and a claw, and maybe another pack of hair in case I destroy the one I have. Anyway, it's a really cute style. Thanks for sharing.


 
Sure no problem.  If you're gonna use that hair you must secure it in the middle with something and it must be TIGHT to avoid the tangles and the uneveness.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 30, 2009)

Kiffany said:


> Straigthen 2 days ago so Im back to my *reverse french roll* secured with a flewi 8 I did a *double bun* last week with a silk flower. I'll try to take pics this week and post.


 
Oh please please post pics (with instructions)!!!


----------



## princessdi (Dec 30, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## NikStarrr (Dec 30, 2009)

I withdraw from this challenge.  I just discovered twisting my hair while it's dry.  I'm in love, so that's how I've been wearing my hair consistently--twistouts on weekends and buns in between.  Hang in there ladies!


----------



## MJ (Dec 30, 2009)

I will be offline during January. I will continue bunning, and I'll give an update when I return in February. Good luck, ladies!


----------



## merilusmims (Dec 30, 2009)

Why does it seem like alot of people are leaving .... sigh


----------



## ctosha (Dec 31, 2009)

I thought i could but i cannot do bunning constantly I get bored easily and I am doing twists this weekend and will not be putting them up. Good luck to everyone with this challenge!


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll join!


----------



## Oasis (Jan 1, 2010)

Is there some kind of technique very thick haired naturals use for wet bunning? I'm APL so my hair is long enough to bun but when it gets wet it shrinks up like crazy so I can barely gather it in my hands to even attempt a bun.

Is there some sort of product I could use to force my hair into a bun or a special technique?


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in!  I need to retain some inches this year.


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay im so doing this too. I need to go without heat!


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Jan 1, 2010)

hey is it too late to join? i have been bunning since november due to the weather and would love to join. please count me in if its not too late


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 1, 2010)

I will join this challenge


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 3, 2010)

Oasis said:


> Is there some kind of technique very thick haired naturals use for wet bunning? I'm APL so my hair is long enough to bun but when it gets wet it shrinks up like crazy so I can barely gather it in my hands to even attempt a bun.
> 
> Is there some sort of product I could use to force my hair into a bun or a special technique?


 
I find it helpful to put your hair in a bun while its wet. I usually smooth mine into one while still in the shower.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 4, 2010)

Going to start my bunning in the morning.

Question: Do you ladies take your buns down in the evening or do you leave them up and just touch them up in the morning?


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Jan 4, 2010)

i leave my bun up and touch it up in the AM as needed. The only thing i usually need is to smooth down my edges.


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jan 4, 2010)

Qurlyqt said:


> I find it helpful to put your hair in a bun while its wet. I usually smooth mine into one while still in the shower.



 i agree, i only do wet bun because of my thickness


----------



## pureebony (Jan 4, 2010)

So sorry ladies, I have to duck out of this challenge...

I have decided to weave up my hair and us wigs this year as a protective style, bunning was breaking off my hair due to consatant tugging at weak strands everyday.

Once i get length will def go back!!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 4, 2010)

Mz_Zartavia said:


> Going to start my bunning in the morning.
> 
> Question: Do you ladies take your buns down in the evening or do you leave them up and just touch them up in the morning?


 

I take mine down the minute I get in the house.  I like to scritch/massage my hair each night. I also need to be able to apply my growth aids.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mz_Zartavia said:


> Going to start my bunning in the morning.
> 
> Question: Do you ladies take your buns down in the evening or do you leave them up and just touch them up in the morning?


 
I take mine down as soon as I get home then braid it up to stretch my hair a bit. Also it gives my edges a break.  I've learned my lesson.  I want to continue to bun so I have to watch my edges.  In the morning I "wet" with a spray moisturizer and back in a bun it goes.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 4, 2010)

Mz_Zartavia said:


> Going to start my bunning in the morning.
> 
> Question: Do you ladies take your buns down in the evening or do you leave them up and just touch them up in the morning?


 
I take mine down at night and let my hair rest.  I part my hair down the middle and make 2 "Pokahontas" side braids and pin those up and wrap with a silk scarf to sleep.  Before I do all that, I moisturize me edges and ends.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 4, 2010)

Ooooh ok. Thanks ladies. Today starts my bunning! So excited.


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 4, 2010)

PearlyCurly said:


> i agree, i only do wet bun because of my thickness



Do you detangle/comb out your hair each and every time you bun in the shower, or do you just smooth hair into a bun with your hands?


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 4, 2010)

Mz_Zartavia said:


> Going to start my bunning in the morning.
> 
> Question: Do you ladies take your buns down in the evening or do you leave them up and just touch them up in the morning?


 
I usually take mine down, moisturize, braid in 1, 2 or 5 braids (depends on my mood). However, I washed my hair last night, layered with moisturizers, braided, and made a kinda' loose bun this morning. I'm going to try and wear this same bun tomorrow (and longer if possible), without taking it down. I think I'm manipulating too much, so I'm attempting a different approach. We'll see...


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jan 4, 2010)

Uve been bunning since April 2009, now I use my banana clip and tuck my ends in. I have less breakage this way and its easier to fix. Any of you ladies use banana clips?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have this new obsession with banana clips. I need to build up my collection. I only have 3 right now.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 4, 2010)

Are ya'll talking about banana clips like the ones we used back in the day? erplexed I can't imagine how quickly one of those would laugh at my natural hair! Please show a pic of your hair styled with one. I need a visual.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 4, 2010)

. I'm horrible at taking pics.  But Mandy4610 has her hair in a banana clip in her avi or siggy I believe. Also if you go to Kimmaytube's channel on youtube and search banana clip she has 2 videos.  These two are the reasons why I purchased 2 banana clips and realized I already owned one.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 4, 2010)

I took my bun down tonight, used some JBCO and put it in two looks buns for the night.  I also purchased and octopus clip today to see how I can use it.  Maybe tomorrow I will try it out.


----------



## Choirgirl (Jan 4, 2010)

*Question* for Natural 4a/b people.

Yes,  I'm in too.  But I have one question, what are you 4a/b naturals using to smooth your hair down?  Gel is a no-go for me after the disaster I had with it.  But maybe Aloe Vera Gel isn't as harsh.


I suppose if nothing else, I could use KCCC -but we all know, that's sticky.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 5, 2010)

I use aloe vera gel if I want mine smooth or just wet it and put on a scarf for a few minutes.



Choirgirl said:


> *Question* for Natural 4a/b people.
> 
> Yes,  I'm in too.  But I have one question, what are you 4a/b naturals using to smooth your hair down?  Gel is a no-go for me after the disaster I had with it.  But maybe Aloe Vera Gel isn't as harsh.
> 
> ...


----------



## panamoni (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

Checking in....

I'm so excited.  I was NEVER EVER a bunner.  EVER...and thought they were weird.  Anyway, I had made my "wrap fake hair around the donut" donut, which looks like a complete mess, but when my hair is pulled around it, not so much.  So, I've been wearing it, and I'm getting more and more comfortable with buns.  It actually looks good.  I wore it for the first time for the New Years Eve party I went too, and got so many compliments.  

Today, I'm wearing the same bun I wore yesteday, and it looks great (I would have taken pics, but I have suddenly misplaced my camera ).  

I did have one problem with ponytail making, and it was that when I pull my hair straight back after about 6 or 8 weeks post, my hair doesn't lay down well at the crown area at all.  So, I usually always wear my ponytails with parts on the side and swoop on the other side.  Anyway, I decided to do a center part so that I can sort of pull it straight back, and it works perfectly with the scarf method (and Redken Smooth Down Buttertreat), and I've had nice smooth ponytails. 

So, for now, I'm doing well in the challenge.  Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 6, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> . I'm horrible at taking pics. But Mandy4610 has her hair in a banana clip in her avi or siggy I believe. Also if you go to Kimmaytube's channel on youtube and search banana clip she has 2 videos. These two are the reasons why I purchased 2 banana clips and realized I already owned one.


 
Who woulda' thunk it? Thanks for sharing Shay. I'll see if I can dig one up from my old hair accessories stash. Seems like mine had glitter designs on it.  I'm gonna have a huge problem if the clip is showing anyway.


----------



## Momesque (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm a bit late, but I'd love to join.  I wear a lot of donut buns anyway to keep heat out of my hair & because I'm so busy as a working mom.  

I'd like a 2-day-per-week pass of what amounts to a "weekend pass" but isn't limited to weekend days per se (i.e., any 2 days of the week - not just weekend days).  On my 2-day-per-wk pass, I will still wear a low-maintenance style like a roller set.  I generally roller set once a week & would like the 2-day pass so I won't feel like I wasted effort trying to get those curls.  LOL.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd like to join too if its not too late. I just started wearing buns this year after finally getting banding my hair! What a difference. Now I can stretch my hair much more easily and wear low buns, high buns, etc.  I need to learn how to do the donut bun.eta: My current length is in my avi & siggy and I have recent bun pics in my fotki.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 7, 2010)

Today was the second day of my bunning challenge! Loving it. And so is my daughter. Every chance she gets that little toddler is trying to tug at my hair ::sigh:: I'm thinking of trying the little "chop sticks" hair accessory tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## prettyw/pink (Jan 7, 2010)

I have been bunning for almost a month now.  Everything is going well.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 7, 2010)

Loving my wet buns STILL!    I wrap my hair with a silk scarf before putting on my hat and heading out.  B/c I spend only a few seconds outside, I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 7, 2010)

Not using the chopsticks. Figured they would be too fashionable with my casual going to the doctor outfit. Still in a bun though. Might google for some more bun ideas.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought this challenge was going to much harder than it is turning out to be. I have worn a bun almost everyday for about a month now and I am loving it . I have become a huge fan of hairzings and hair forks. I haven't gotten board because I have been playing with hair accessories .


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Somebody asked about donut buns...I have a net bun I wrap my hair around and it's been fine. I got it from an upscale beauty supply here in L.A. I've been bunning since late November. I did my first co-wash this morning with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner and then added my Mega-Tek, jojoba oil and coconut oil mix to my scalp and hair. I put castor oil on my ends. *


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 7, 2010)

i've been steady with the bunning ladies.  my ends look great and my hair is growing!  hope everyone else's hair is going just as well


----------



## twists (Jan 8, 2010)

I used a "day" pass yesterday..wore my twists out


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 8, 2010)

Ashleescheveux said:


> Uve been bunning since April 2009, now I use my banana clip and tuck my ends in. I have less breakage this way and its easier to fix. Any of you ladies use banana clips?



This is a great idea!   I went out and got one the other day and now I am using it for some of my buns.  It is kind of hard to fit my hair in it though because my hair is not stretched or blown out.  I still like the look though.


----------



## MsMontoute (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I'm late  But I made up my mind this morning on the train ride in to work  to bun for the next few months a) because I need a break from all of my hair care, I almost strained my shoulder rollersetting my hair last week   b) I need a easy protective style and c) I will be going to the gym hard for the next few months, probably through Memorial Day Weekend on my journey to loose another 20 - 25 pounds (down 12 so far! )

I will be starting to bun as of this weekend after I do my usual co-wash/rollerset/airdry. I primarily use phony pony's and fake buns, usually don't use elastics but instead moisturize the ends and pin it up. My hair goal for this year was to use all of the product that I have accumulated since being on LHCF, so I will be megateking and ovationing for the next 5 months with my bunning. Can't wait for the check ins!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 8, 2010)

MsMontoute,

I'm so with you.  I started bunning this week and have decided to stick with it for at least 3 months.  I developed tendinitis in my wrist, partially from twisting every week, so I had to find a new style.  I was amazed my hair actually fit into a ponytail to do a bun, but it does !

So right now I've got it in a ponytail, then I twisted the ends around and bobby-pinned them to my hair to help the piece stay on, and put a plastic baggy over the bun.  I have my little afro-puff pony on my hair and a scarf on the front, so my hair is totally unexposed!!  And it takes so little time to do .


----------



## MsMontoute (Jan 8, 2010)

Ronnieaj said:


> MsMontoute,
> 
> I'm so with you. I started bunning this week and have decided to stick with it for at least 3 months. I developed tendinitis in my wrist, partially from twisting every week, so I had to find a new style. I was amazed my hair actually fit into a ponytail to do a bun, but it does !
> 
> So right now I've got it in a ponytail, then I twisted the ends around and bobby-pinned them to my hair to help the piece stay on, and put a plastic baggy over the bun. I have my little afro-puff pony on my hair and a scarf on the front, so my hair is totally unexposed!! And it takes so little time to do .


 

Whew, thanks for co-signing..LOL It is definitely getting a little outrageous which is why I need to scale back on products and on regimen...This year will be all about keeping it simple...cowash, roll, airdry, mosturize, protective style with no more than 5-6 products (conditioner: co-wash/deep, leave-in, daily moisturizer, oil sealant) I told my BF that he needs to start giving me a hair budget so I can get it done and he laughed and said I will pay your LHCF subscription...


----------



## panamoni (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Checking in to let you know I'll be taking a week or two bunning hiatus because I got a relaxer touch up this weekend, and am wearing my hair down.  But, I'll be back on the bandwagon soon enough.  

Maybe one week, because I love the progress I've made and want to make more, but I just hate to wash after a fresh relaxer.  

See you soon.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 11, 2010)

I am using my first passes since the challenge began for a 4 day break this week.  I will re-bun on Thursday night.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 11, 2010)

Still bunning ladies and loving it . Today, I got my hair flat ironed and the ends dusted and as soon as I in the car in a bun it went.


----------



## prettyw/pink (Jan 11, 2010)

I rock a fake bun so I take it off at night.  But my real here is always pinned up.  I also baggy my ends.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 11, 2010)

Still bunning M-F. If I go anywhere on the weekends I do braidouts. If not, I just have my 4 big braids in.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 11, 2010)

First week down! Still looking for other bun variations but all in all, I'm loving this. My hair is already looking like it is thriving more. My ends look pretty good too. Will be bunning M-F and Pocahontas braids on the weekend.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking in- bunning during the week.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been bunning everyday.  So far so good.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 11, 2010)

my buns holding up yall!!!! how you guys doing???

when are we posting updates in here?


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been doing well with my buns lately, keeping my ends moisturized.  I'm still loving my Good Day Hairpins cause they hold up the hair so well.


----------



## coconow2007 (Jan 12, 2010)

So far so good - I have been bunning each day and changing bun positions for a little variety.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 12, 2010)

yes!!! i love hair pins for buns compared to another hair tie or bobby pins.  they're easier to put in, take out, they hold my buns sooooo well, and zero stress on my hair!!!!

hair pins for the win ladies! lol

and i want to try those good hair day pins... i almost got them but sallys had a big ole box of old school granny hair pins that were the same price and the good hair day ones...  and i had to do the old school ones cause it was 1lb of black hair pins vs like 8 good hairs...  and the way i leave pins here and there...  the 1lb box was the winner lmao


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have good hair day pins and can not figure out how to use them . It's been a minute maybe I will try in the morning.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 12, 2010)

Still bunning here too. I will switch it up with phony ponies/buns to spice up my look and I've got tons of accessories lol. If I ever get rollersetting down I'd be able to better stretch my natural hair & experiment more. My hair is barely SL curly and I just recently learned how banding is beneficial to mt hair.


----------



## Soulberry (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey just checking in ladies. I've been wet bunning and baggying 5 days a week with JBCO and I am now past APL
BUNNING and BAGGYING is the TRUTH!


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 12, 2010)

Soulberry said:


> Hey just checking in ladies. I've been wet bunning and baggying 5 days a week with JBCO and I am now past APL
> BUNNING and BAGGYING is the TRUTH!



That's awesome!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm hangin' in there. I realized a couple of days ago that my bun was no longer comfortable... somehow I managed to pull it tighter than usual. Don't know why. erplexed So today, I'm sporting a REALLY loose bun and I think I'll keep them loose like this for the duration of the challenge. It doesn't even feel like I'm wearing a bun and I'm lovin' it!


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 12, 2010)

I tried a new but today that I am loving . It is a chines braided bun. It is really easy to do and it looks really cute from the back. Sorry, I don't have any pics but there are several tutorials on youtube if you are interested in seeing how it looks and learning how to do it. 

I am really seeing the benefits of this challenge. I have been keeping my hair up even when I am in the house. But yesterday I decided to experiment with some new buns. I took my hair down to try the bun I am wearing today and I couldn't bring my self to put it back up. I just kept playing in it; it felt so soft  .  It is extremely cold and dry where I live but my hair (especially my ends) feel really soft and moisturized. Usually by this time in the winter I am struggling to keep just a hint of softness in my tresses.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 12, 2010)

So this is week two of bunning and I am LOVING IT!! Like Testimony777, I am definitely seeing the benefit of this challenge. I don't know when the last time my hair felt so amazing!

Like I said I'm tryingto come up with new bun styles. I saw that Cinna Bun and wanted to attempt it but not today. It looks kind of formal to me. Anyway, I do a variation of it. I put my hair up in a high pony then made about 4 sections. Twisted each one (not two strands) and then made a loop and pinned it. So far I love it!


----------



## panamoni (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's my starting pic
Wish me luck.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Jan 12, 2010)

i'm still here. still bunning. still baggying my bun.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 12, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> *It is a chines braided bun*.



YouTubed this and I am sooooo going to attempt this! So gorgeous! Hope my hair is long enough, LOL!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 12, 2010)

Still doing the bunning. I have a new hairzing and did this bun/updo thing with it.


----------



## merilusmims (Jan 12, 2010)

Im still bunning
Its a little hard to keep going and my mom thinks its ugly and says she tired of seeing my hair like that but ends are so think and lush i will definelty do this till march.
I think its cute since its cold and im lazy i dont have to do much except moisturize and seal so ...
Heres my everyday school bun![Well i end up wearing it everywhere anyway]


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mz_Zartavia said:


> YouTubed this and I am sooooo going to attempt this! So gorgeous! Hope my hair is long enough, LOL!!



Isn't it cute? I really liked it, I got a lot of compliments today. If your hair isn't long enough to wrap all the way around the stick you can fake it by tucking the ends of the braids and pinning them. It looks cute either way .

wavezncurlz, hairzings have become my new best friend. I wear my hair like your's in the pic almost everyday. Sometimes I do a figure eight bun and secure it with the hairzing; cute and quick=)


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 12, 2010)

For those of you who are experiencing wonderfully moisturized ends, do you attribute it to not having your ends out? The moisturizing/sealing? Or are you using the baggy method?


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 12, 2010)

Qurlyqt said:


> For those of you who are experiencing wonderfully moisturized ends, do you attribute it to not having your ends out? The moisturizing/sealing? Or are you using the baggy method?



I think it is a combination of not having my ends out and the moisturizing and sealing. I don't do the baggy thing so I can't speak to that.

Edited to say: The more I think about it I think it is mostly not having my ends out. Moisturizing and sealing have been regular parts of my reggie for a long time and I have never had these  results in the winter.


----------



## OceeMom (Jan 12, 2010)

OceeMom said:


> I'm late but would like to join in too.


 
I'm still in. It's a real timesaver for me, so I'll keep at it. I just need to find some cute accessories.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 13, 2010)

Qurlyqt said:


> For those of you who are experiencing wonderfully moisturized ends, do you attribute it to *not having your ends out*? The moisturizing/sealing? Or are you using the baggy method?


 

Absolutely!  I M/S regularly and have for the last year.  But bunning makes a world of difference.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 13, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> I think it is a combination of not having my ends out and the moisturizing and sealing. I don't do the baggy thing so I can't speak to that.
> 
> Edited to say: The more I think about it I think it is mostly not having my ends out. Moisturizing and sealing have been regular parts of my reggie for a long time and I have never had these results in the winter.


 
Okay, my ends aren't feeling any more moisturized than usual. erplexed So now I must ask, what moisturizer/sealant are you using?


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm wondering if it's my products... Bunners, what moisturizer/sealant are you using? Are you layering your products or just smoothing them on? Are you using gels?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 13, 2010)

This winter, I've been baggying nightly, bunning daily, and consistently moisturizing and sealing. Last winter, I moisturized and sealed daily, but my ends looked and felt a hot mess. For me, I'm going to say that it's a mixture of baggying and bunning...the baggying gives my hair moisture and tucking my ends away keeps them from losing it. 

I baggy overnight with Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Cream, and in the morning, I take off my baggy, seal with a blend of Vatika Oil and Castor Oil, and bun my hair up. I leave it there until night, which is when I take it down, play with it a little, and then baggy it for the next day. hth.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 13, 2010)

Qurlyqt said:


> Okay, my ends aren't feeling any more moisturized than usual. erplexed So now I must ask, what moisturizer/sealant are you using?



To moisturize I use a home made spray that is a mix of water, vegetable glycerin and rosemary essential oil (one part glycerin to eight parts water and 2-3 drops of rosemary oil). I seal with coconut oil.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 13, 2010)

Qurlyqt said:


> I'm wondering if it's my products... Bunners, what moisturizer/sealant are you using? Are you layering your products or just smoothing them on? Are you using gels?



after towel drying i spray my moisture/protein spritz, then i put on my leave in (which is actually a rinse out cond),  then i seal with evoo.

when i do use gel, only on my edges, never on the ends (unless i'm wearing my hair down which is another story). 

also, if my ends are feeling a tad on the dry side i put shea butter on them


----------



## panamoni (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm back to bunning from taking a 4 day break with my hair down.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 14, 2010)

My break ends soon.

Shocked my managing partner the other day!  He was like, "WOW!  You keep your hair so close to your scalp, no one would know you had that much hair!" (He's white...I'm between SL and APL.)    It was cute.  Guess it's working!


----------



## panamoni (Jan 14, 2010)

Been posting pictures all over the place, so why not here.  Anyway, i tried to take pictures of my bun with my cell phone today -- not the best angles.  Hope you can see it.


----------



## merilusmims (Jan 14, 2010)

panamoni said:


> Been posting pictures all over the place, so why not here. Anyway, i tried to take pictures of my bun with my cell phone today -- not the best angles. Hope you can see it.


 
I really like your bun!!Very cute


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm getting so many inspirations from you ladies! Glad I joined this challenge.

Here's the bun I'm rocking today:





And this was messy bun a few days ago.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Since it's not so cold today, I'm going to use a pass & wear my hair out today.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 15, 2010)

Ladies I don't know if I can continue with this challenge. It seems to be more miss than hit lately and it taking me way too long to make a decent bun. I'm ready to give up and consider braids but then I'd miss my hair! I just feel like I've been manipulating my hair too much & my buns don't look as nice as some the ladies here. My edges look fuzzy and my bun has hair sticking out looking ugly. I band my hair and then the next day make a bun- or attempt to. I got all these cute hair toys lol for my buns & I can't even use them! Arrgghh! Maybe I will try rollersetting and see if I can get smoother results. I just don't know what to do!


----------



## TressObsessed (Jan 15, 2010)

merilusmims & Mz Zartavia...how did you ladies do these buns? The only bun i can do is the donut bun...that makes it hard to bun everyday....help please.

My hair is this BSB with damage on the left side that I am managing to hide with a swoop.

Thanks


----------



## Hair_Goddess (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm also new to LHCF and new to bunning. I just started a thread with pics of my 1st bun here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=435978

Not sure if I will be wearing buns much though once I start my new reggie tomorrow. I want to wear my hair out as much as possible.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 15, 2010)

TressObsessed said:


> merilusmims & Mz Zartavia...how did you ladies do these buns? The only bun i can do is the donut bun...that makes it hard to bun everyday....help please.
> 
> My hair is this BSB with damage on the left side that I am managing to hide with a swoop.
> 
> Thanks



Well the first one is my version of the Chinese Braided Bun. You can YouTube it. I'm going to try it another way probably Monday. 

The second bun I just put my hair in a high pony and made about 4 sections. Each section I pinned into a little loop to create a mock cinna bun. Kind of just made it up.


----------



## merilusmims (Jan 15, 2010)

TressObsessed said:


> merilusmims & Mz Zartavia...how did you ladies do these buns? The only bun i can do is the donut bun...that makes it hard to bun everyday....help please.
> 
> My hair is this BSB with damage on the left side that I am managing to hide with a swoop.
> 
> Thanks


 
Well my hairs only shoulder length and i just make a ponytail but on the second turn i dont pull hair all the way through i just stop halfway pull a little to make it full and tuck my ends in and pin any stray hairs mostly my nape


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jan 15, 2010)

i am gracefully bowing out of this challenge because i am currently in extension braids. i'll be cheering u guys on


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 16, 2010)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Ladies I don't know if I can continue with this challenge. It seems to be more miss than hit lately and it taking me way too long to make a decent bun. I'm ready to give up and consider braids but then I'd miss my hair! I just feel like I've been manipulating my hair too much & my buns don't look as nice as some the ladies here. My edges look fuzzy and my bun has hair sticking out looking ugly. I band my hair and then the next day make a bun- or attempt to. I got all these cute hair toys lol for my buns & I can't even use them! Arrgghh! Maybe I will try rollersetting and see if I can get smoother results. I just don't know what to do!



You can do it!! Make that bun your own!! I think buns look great whether they are fancy or if they are messy. Keep at it girl. We're here for ya!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok so I'm back wearing my bun today. I washed my hair with a shampoo bar and then worked some Tresemme smooth & silky through my hair as I pulled it up and put it into a ponytail. I got out and rubbed coconut oil on my edges to smooth them down and tied a satin scarf on my head. When I was ready to go I took off the scarf and tucked my ends under & pinned  them with 2 bobby pins and wrapped one of my flexi 8s around the bun. It actually looks pretty nice! 

Does anyone else cowash and bun? How are you ladies doing it? Do u wear the same buns for a few days or redo it daily?


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 18, 2010)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Ok so I'm back wearing my bun today. I washed my hair with a shampoo bar and then worked some Tresemme smooth & silky through my hair as I pulled it up and put it into a ponytail. I got out and rubbed coconut oil on my edges to smooth them down and tied a satin scarf on my head. When I was ready to go I took off the scarf and tucked my ends under & pinned  them with 2 bobby pins and wrapped one of my flexi 8s around the bun. It actually looks pretty nice! *Does anyone else cowash and bun? How are you ladies doing it? Do uwear the samw buns for a few days or redo it daily*?



Hey there 

I love to cowash and bun. I use a donut bun though, makes me look smart   I usually moisturise and re-do my bun in the morning. By the time i get home from work, i jus wanna let my hair down and relax!


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 18, 2010)

I sometimes cowash and bun.  It depends on if my scalp needs shampoo.


----------



## Hair_Goddess (Jan 18, 2010)

Ladies, what is co-washing?erplexed


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 19, 2010)

^^ Washing w/condish instead of shampoo.


----------



## Hair_Goddess (Jan 19, 2010)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> ^^ Washing w/condish instead of shampoo.



What is the advantage of washing with conditioner instead of shampoo??


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 19, 2010)

ms_la_donna said:


> What is the advantage of washing with conditioner instead of shampoo??


 
*cowashing* How beneficial is it? - Long Hair Care Forums
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=90588

What is *cowashing*?? - Long Hair Care Forumswww.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=281693




Benefits of *Co-Washing*! And the not so good [Archive] - Long Hair *...*www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php/t-77955.html


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 19, 2010)

Bunners, it's hard right now. For some reason, I'm really lusting after twists! (I don't know why because my twists have looked a mess for over a year now.) It's getting harder and harder to pull my hair into a bun. I feel like an addict fighting the urge! 

I keep pumping myself up like Rocky... "C'mon, you can do this! Only about 2 more weeks for the halfway point. Don't punk out now!" How are the rest of you ladies doing? Just need a push from my fellow Bunners.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 19, 2010)

Qurlyqt said:


> Bunners, it's hard right now. For some reason, I'm really lusting after twists! (I don't know why because my twists have looked a mess for over a year now.) It's getting harder and harder to pull my hair into a bun. I feel like an addict fighting the urge!
> 
> I keep pumping myself up like Rocky... "C'mon, you can do this! Only about 2 more weeks for the halfway point. Don't punk out now!" How are the rest of you ladies doing? Just need a push from my fellow Bunners.



I feel you. Last week I was loving everything about the bun but this week I found myself getting a bit board. To solve the problem I put my hair in large box braids on Sunday and have been wearing those in a bun. It has been a nice change from my regular bun. Maybe you could twist your hair and pin the twists up in a bun. It would kind of be the best of both worlds.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 19, 2010)

Here are some pics from my bun I wore today:


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 19, 2010)

^^Very pretty.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ Very pretty .


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 20, 2010)

At least y'all can dress up your buns with flowers, hair sticks, etc.  I am in the military.  I can't put squat in my hair.  So I have just a borinng old bun day in and day out.  My motivation???  The thought of being APL for the first time in my life.  And all I gotta do it RETAIN.  That's my new mantra-Retain, Retain, Retain.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm experimenting with pushing my bun higher and higher up on my head.  It's interesting.  Tomorrow, I'm going to try to put it way up there.  We'll see.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 20, 2010)

I pinned my hair up yesterday rather than bunning.  I needed my hair pulled loosely.  Still watching the edges.  I need to play around and figure out how to wear my buns more loosely.  I'm really not interested in every hair laying down perfectly.  Well...that depends on my mood.


----------



## Hair_Goddess (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok ya'll here's my attempt at a French Bun I'm wearing today:


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 20, 2010)

^ ^ OmG what a beautiful French roll! How did you do that? Did flat iron or roller set your hair first?


----------



## Hair_Goddess (Jan 20, 2010)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> ^ ^ OmG what a beautiful French roll! How did you do that? Did flat iron or roller set your hair first?



Thanks girl. I flat ironed my hair on Saturday and haven't straightened it since. All I did this morning was put a little Lok & Blok on my hair and brushed the heck out of it with my boars hair brush. My hair has a mind of its own and it fell into 3 sections. I rolled up the side sections and pinned them up like this and brushed the back down. That's it!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 20, 2010)

pretty buns ladies!!!

laidbak...  while i'm no longer military, i'm still stuck in the boring old buns.  and i dont mind it lol i like my buns lmao


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 20, 2010)

Back in buns.  I've noticed mine is getting thicker and bigger!


----------



## blackviolet (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in.....still bunning, my ends are still thin, think I'm going to have to cut them off. I found some  unusual hairsticks on Etsy to help secure the phony hair.

I take my bun down at night massage with megatek, rosemary oil, hibiscus oil, I alternate with MN. Mornings I co wash,add my leave-in and seal with JBCO and Coconut oil....hair's looking thicker and shinier!!


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jan 21, 2010)

Checking in!!

I have been switching from roller sets to twist to buns in the last week(s). Now im getting bored with that and i am now back to bunning! I get bored pretty easily but i miss my buns..for now


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 21, 2010)

I can finally do one bun on loose hair. My hair doesn't seem longer I guess I just got better at stretching it. I can only seem to do it in one spot though so I still got a ways to go. It's hard to believe this challenge is almost over.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 22, 2010)

Never thought I'd say this, but I think I'm going to wear buns forever. 

I'm really feeling my bun today -- it's higher on top of my head -- not super high, but really high, and it's cute.  

Also, when I wear the bun higher up, my hair is much longer at that point, so there's a lot more to work with.  Anyone with SL hair, try to find the point where your hair is the longest in a ponytail.


----------



## Hair_Goddess (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey ya'll. I'm checking in today with another bun. I wasn't planning on buning today but my hair and ends are reverting so I just decided to create a bun to hide the ends. Can't wait until I get my reggie down so that I can control some of this reversion and wear my hair down more often.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 22, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge if not too late....even if unofficially. I do plan to bun consistently throughout the winter months


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 23, 2010)

Still bunning ya'll!! Hair is looking lovely. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi All! 

We're at the 1 month mark!!! Congratulations to all of you who've made it thus far.  Keep up the good work. Thanks to all of you who've been updating. Keep it coming. 

If you joined after 12-26-09, sorry I didn't add your name to the OP, but welcome, and I'm sure you've been bunning faithfully. 

So, I just wanted to pop in and update briefly:

Bunning is not only going well for me, it's like GOLD!!! 

My hair is so much healthier, my ends look great. 

I'm shampooing and DC'ing once a week (after swimming), rollersetting to avoid heat (and to wear straight), then dry pinning or clawclipping e'ryday! I use a pass occasionally, on a Saturday, maybe. But usually I bun then, too because it's just so easy, pretty, and convenient to put my hair up instead. 

I think I've found my rhythm, and now I'm in the grove .  I'm looking forward to the next 2 months of protecting my ends! 

Happy Bunning!


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 23, 2010)

Pinkchocolatedaisy – love your bun and the flower is a lovely accent. 

Laidbak – I understand but that would make it so much easier for me! Then I wouldn’t be tempted to do funky stuff and I love your logic – retain, retain, retain! 

Panamoni- you are SO right about the high bun! I learned that some time ago and it certainly gives me more hair to make my bun! 

Ms la donna – your French roll is lovely! 

Testimony777 – I took your advice and twisted my hair! It soothed my itch because my twists looked a mess. I pulled the twists into a bun, as you suggested, and made it through the day. Took them down the next day, tried a braid out  and ended up putting my hair right back in a bun. All that manipulation. When will I learn?


----------



## Hair_Goddess (Jan 23, 2010)

Qurlyqt said:


> Pinkchocolatedaisy – love your bun and the flower is a lovely accent.
> 
> Laidbak – I understand but that would make it so much easier for me! Then I wouldn’t be tempted to do funky stuff and I love your logic – retain, retain, retain!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you! I love your bun too!


----------



## Sonye93 (Jan 23, 2010)

@ *Qurlyqt   *, I love your bun! It's so thick, and the green leaf makes it even better. I do this bun everyday (except that it doesn't look that great, also I don't jazz it up at all) for school and I just use a nylon scrunchie and nothing else (tuck my ends in the same srunchie) and I think my ends are suffering because of this. Do you pin your ends under or do the same? Do you do anything special to your ends to keep them protected?


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 23, 2010)

Sonye93 said:


> @ *Qurlyqt *, I love your bun! It's so thick, and the green leaf makes it even better. I do this bun everyday (except that it doesn't look that great, also I don't jazz it up at all) for school and I just use a nylon scrunchie and nothing else (tuck my ends in the same srunchie) and I think my ends are suffering because of this. Do you pin your ends under or do the same? Do you do anything special to your ends to keep them protected?


 
Awww, thanks! I'm learning not to pul l my buns so tight so I usually just use an elastic and not wrap it more than once. I use castor oil on my ends daily. I usually pin my ends under with two bobby pins.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 24, 2010)

Sonye93 said:


> @ *Qurlyqt   *, I love your bun! It's so thick, and the green leaf makes it even better.



I second that . I love the way your hair looks in that pic; I want to get some flower accessories for my hair. I am sorry the twist thing only worked for you for a day. I bet it was real cute though=)


----------



## panamoni (Jan 25, 2010)

In case you ladies haven't seen this thread, it has some really nice bun ideas:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=438436


----------



## pureebony (Jan 25, 2010)

im back on the bun challenge is that ok?


----------



## pureebony (Jan 25, 2010)

my hair is quite short and i want to avoid presing are there any bunds i can do?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 26, 2010)

^^ I think you can still do some sort of bun. My hair is about SL or CBL stretched; it's more than NL but not quite SL non stretched. You could do a twist and pin it up or something to that effect. I also employ "help" (read: fake hair lol) to give my buns some weight. I think you can do it!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 26, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good youtube bun tutorials or even fotkis. I saw the link in this thread but it seems like that would work more on relaxed hair or straightened hair. I'm natural and I can't  flat iron my hair to save my life LOL.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 26, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> I second that . I love the way your hair looks in that pic; I want to get some flower accessories for my hair. I am sorry the twist thing only worked for you for a day. I bet it was real cute though=)


 
You are so sweet! And I'm GLAD you suggested the twist bun.  If not for you, I'd still be dreaming of twisting my hair.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 26, 2010)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Does anyone know of any good youtube bun tutorials or even fotkis. I saw the link in this thread but it seems like that would work more on relaxed hair or straightened hair. I'm natural and I can flat iron my hair to save my life LOL.


 
Not sure about youtube or fotki but there were some REALLY cute ideas on this forum! Try searching the hair forums for "Buns on Natural Hair". I believer there were a couple different ones.


----------



## OceeMom (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm still here. My parents came for a visit- first time since Christmas- and I wore my hair down for the weekend. My dad commented that my hair looked longer and thicker.


----------



## NinaDetoxProductsLLC_CEO (Jan 30, 2010)

what is bunning i cant believe i never knew this site was here


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome Nina!!!   Bunning is simply putting your hair in a bun.


----------



## panamoni (Feb 1, 2010)

Still rocking the high bun.  I like it, plus I've gotten several compliments.  Going to stay with the high bun until further notice.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Feb 1, 2010)

Still bunning. I just discovered wet bunning IS better for me. I just can't do it on sopping wet hair. And detangling is a must. I discovered a miracle in my seamless comb. I've been bunning almost exclusively. I've only worn my hair out like 3 times since this year began. I am now wear a bun with my hair parted in the side with twists. This works better for me instead of trying to fit it all in one bun.


----------



## merilusmims (Feb 1, 2010)

Im beginning to get tired of my bun so im gonna try to wet bun tonight and try twist in a bun next week, This wintershedding is killing me and drying out my hair even in the bun


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 2, 2010)

nothing to update.  cant remember last time i updated now and i'm too lazy to go back some pages to look lol


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 3, 2010)

Been bunning but I am going to French twist tomorrow.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 3, 2010)

So I tried bunning my hair this past week and it shrunk up so much that it was impossible. The only think I did different was deeply detangle it and do a protein treatment so It was os odd. I was banding it to stretch it out but even that didn't work. MY meager bun was way punier then normal. It felt like is had tons of ng from stretching or something. So now I cowashed it again and trying my hand at a braidout bun. I had a nightmare that my hair broke off that's why. Now I'm just trying to tell myself that's silly talk.

Oh for those who bun where do you get your hairforks at and what's a good price for one? I'm really joansing for one.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am loving this challenge 

I went on maternity leave December 3rd and will be returning back to work March 1st so this challenge has definitely worked for me. Plus I had been bunning non-stop since August, so for the first time ever I went 5 months without a relaxer ... I am so proud of myself


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 3, 2010)

Still bunnning.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 3, 2010)

still bunning too


----------



## PearlyCurly (Feb 3, 2010)

TLC1020 said:


> I am loving this challenge
> 
> I went on maternity leave December 3rd and will be returning back to work March 1st so this challenge has definitely worked for me. Plus I had been bunning non-stop since August, so for the first time ever I went 5 months without a relaxer ... I am so proud of myself



Your baby is so beautiful


----------



## merilusmims (Feb 3, 2010)

Still Bunning


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 3, 2010)

I put an extra "n" in bunning , oh well.


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 3, 2010)

Kusare said:


> Oh for those who bun where do you get your hairforks at and what's a good price for one? I'm really joansing for one.



I have two that I purchased from Hennaforhair.com. Etsy.com is a great site to find hair accessories. I have my eye on a few forks from them that I plan on ordering tomorrow . 

TLC1020- your little one is adorable!


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Feb 4, 2010)

Haven't checked in in awhile. My little one had a stomach virus and had me really concerned.

I'm back now though. I've been bunning 5 days a week. My ends are doing really good. And I think my hair might have even grown a little! WooHoo!!


----------



## Bigghair (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been bunning every day.  Everything is going well.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm using a pass tonight.  I'm headed to the club and I let my hair guy put curls in my hair.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 5, 2010)

Sad day. I was bunning my hair loose this week and the nape is knotting up seriously so now I'm going to have detangle (yuck) and either twist or braid it up...


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Feb 6, 2010)

Still bunning too. I even do it on my "off" days lol. Wash day is so much easier now; detangling is a breeze (10 mins for my entire head). My hair is retaining much more moisture and I don't have tangles and knots like before. 

I think I will bun and put on a wig on my off days.


----------



## Soulberry (Feb 7, 2010)

Just checking in ladies. I'm still wet bunning and baggying with JBCOI'm getting more length than thickness though I have made great progress so I'm not complaining. My avatar shows recent blow out at the Dominicans for a length check


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's my bun today. Sitting at home snowbound, watching superbowl!
It's a little frizzy but I like my new fork (thanks Dlewis for the idea)


----------



## dlewis (Feb 7, 2010)

Oowwww I love it.  LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 7, 2010)

dlewis said:


> Oowwww I love it. LOVE IT!!!!


 I ended up with the 5 inch which worked out well. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 7, 2010)

I've fallen off of the bun challenge for the past week.  I'm getting back on it tomorrow.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bunned 6 days last week after roller set & 1 day wore a twisted pony.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Feb 8, 2010)

I've been sneaking and doing braidouts/twistouts on the weekends.  I haven't actually worn my hair "out" (they all looked a mess erplexed) and I ended up pulling it into a bun anyway. As a result though, my hair is super dry! (This is usually the point where I go get a major cut and start all over.) Instead, I did an overnight DC last night and I'm now back on track.  Hopefully this 2nd half of the challenge will go better for me.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm bunning still with my hair braided. My bangs are so short that they keep falling out though.


----------



## panamoni (Feb 9, 2010)

Still bunning -- rocking the high bun.  Haven't taken this one down since Saturday...


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am still bunning and enjoying it more everyday. Who knew that doing this would turn me into a bun person. I thought that I would be gritting my teeth and baring it through this challenge but I don't feel right anymore if my hair is not in a bun. 

 I wore my hair half up/half down on Sunday because I was preaching and I needed my hair to look "special." It was the first time in two months that my hair was not in a bun. It felt so strange having it down. As soon as I got home I moisturized my ends and put it up . I will definitely be keeping the bunning thing up after this challenge is over.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 11, 2010)

sorry i've been mia yall, but my comp crapped out on me and i waited til my dude could fix it...  so yeah, he fixed it lol.

i did flat iron my hair this morning.  i took a pic right quick before my flight but havent uploaded it yet since i just got here.  it was a long day yall. but i have learn that fl is nothing nice on my flat ironed hair.  my fuzzy halo is reppin right now lol.  oh well


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2010)

ok.  here's a pic.  looks like i'm still at mbl.  so no progress to speak of.  maybe my ends are thicker. that could be it


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Feb 16, 2010)

The bun I'm wearing today:


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Feb 16, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ok. here's a pic. looks like i'm still at mbl. so no progress to speak of. maybe my ends are thicker. that could be it


 

^^^ Your ends look great. Where does your hair fall in it's curly state?


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm bunning away!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 16, 2010)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> ^^^ Your ends look great. Where does your hair fall in it's curly state?



lol right now my hair shrinks up some where around apl.  my ultimate goal is to have wl hair unstretched.  but i dunno how possible that is since even at almost hl (before) i was still sitting at bsl unstretched lol.

and thanks about my ends.  i've been working extra hard to keep them nice


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Feb 16, 2010)

^^^Wow!! You have some major shrinkage! I do too so don't feel bad. I'm not even SL stretched but I'm CBL & BSB stretched (on the front and sides and in the back).


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 17, 2010)

i have a love hate relationship with shrinkage. i love it because i love big volumous hair!!!
and you need shrinkage for big hair.  but then i hate it cause it can be discouraging sometimes not seeing your true length outside of the shower lol


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 17, 2010)

Still rocking the fake bun.


----------



## Bigghair (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm still bunning.  Today is wash day so it will be in a wet bun.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 20, 2010)

i have officially given up on wearing my hair down on the wknds. bunning/ponytailing until my hair grows out. *** this. lol


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 20, 2010)

panamoni said:


> Still bunning -- rocking the high bun.  Haven't taken this one down since Saturday...



how are you able to leave it up for so long???!!! my hair looks a mess after a night of sleeping and stuff.-oops wrong bunning challenge


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 20, 2010)

Still bunning. Deep conditioning today.


----------



## Mimi22 (Feb 20, 2010)

Still bunning. I think I may need to dust/trim my ends though! They felt a little thin


----------



## Ms.Hollywood (Feb 20, 2010)

I would like to bun but my hair is (im not sure wut length to consider it as. Can someone give me their input?) and i'm not sure wut kind of bun it can fit into and still look cute. Does anyone have any pics or advice?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 20, 2010)

A southern tease bun or donut bun works best on shorter hair I find. Or even doing two buns instead of one helps.


----------



## merilusmims (Feb 23, 2010)

Still bunning 
relaxed over the weekend and my ends are think and lush so this is definetly heloing me to retain length whoo


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 23, 2010)

Still bunning. I just ordered some cute hair accessories to make them look not so boring.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 23, 2010)

Did a high bun. I have a longish face...not sure I like the look on me. It looks so nice on others though.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 24, 2010)

@ wavezncurlz- THAT BUN IN YOUR SIGGY IS THE BIZZZZNIZZZZ!  Me likie!

Hey y'all! I'm still bunning away!  I wanted to post a few recent buns:






















Happy Bunning, ladies!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 24, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> @ wavezncurlz- THAT BUN IN YOUR SIGGY IS THE BIZZZZNIZZZZ!  Me likie!
> 
> Hey y'all! I'm still bunning away! I wanted to post a few recent buns:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I like this hair toy!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 25, 2010)

Just made APL! 

Thanks, bunning challenge!


----------



## merilusmims (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is my bun for today its about 2 days old
Ive retained so much length from this challenge had a relaxer two weeks ago and didnt even need a trim


----------



## panamoni (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats Diva Esq!!!

Can't wait to join you at APL!  I'm still bunning.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 2, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> Just made APL!
> 
> Thanks, bunning challenge!




CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 2, 2010)

everyones buns are so pretty...  i run around with the same ole dookie bun day in and day out lol with out a care.  i'm so lazy lol


----------



## SunnyHoney (Mar 3, 2010)

Kudos to all who have hung in thus far! 

Congrats to all who have reached a new length goal!

And thanks to all who have shared updates/pics/ideas!

It's hard to believe we only have 18 more days...

I've been bunning steadily, (using my passes more often than I planned,) but my ends look good. Can't really tell if I've gained any length because I don't track so well, and since I'm transitioning I've got some shrinkage. 

I think I'm going to continue thru spring and see what I can accomplish by summer.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Mar 3, 2010)

i wore my hair like this yesterday but i wore it with my beak clip


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 3, 2010)

Still bunning! Had a one day pass for a braidout this weekend, but back to the bun!  Happy b/c my wavy/ curlies are clear back to my ponytail holder now!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 3, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> @ wavezncurlz- THAT BUN IN YOUR SIGGY IS THE BIZZZZNIZZZZ!  Me likie!
> 
> Hey y'all! I'm still bunning away! I wanted to post a few recent buns:


 
I'm SO loving this hair toy and the one in *wavezncurlz* siggy. Where'd ya get 'em, ladies. I need toys too.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats DivaEsq!

Njoy - I got it from Etsy.com - see website under my siggie. The one I have is 5 inches.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 3, 2010)

So I am thinking that I'll do my next straightening for Easter which will be in the beginning of April. I think I've gained some length but I'm hoping my ends are ok and I don't have to trim too much. My ends are so fragile - even with bunning.....


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 3, 2010)

HoneyMama said:


> Kudos to all who have hung in thus far!
> 
> Congrats to all who have reached a new length goal!
> 
> ...


I will continue through spring and summer.  I will be wet bunning it.



Diva_Esq said:


> Still bunning! Had a one day pass for a braidout this weekend, but back to the bun! Happy b/c my wavy/ curlies are clear back to my ponytail holder now!


I can not wait until my new growth or wavy/curlies as you call them are all the way back to my my ponytail holder.


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 3, 2010)

Still here! Still Bunning! 

I'm going to do a proper length check next week saturday  Hopefully by then I'll have good progress!

happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 3, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm SO loving this hair toy and the one in *wavezncurlz* siggy. Where'd ya get 'em, ladies. I need toys too.


 
I got that one from a seller named quecraft on etsy.com.




wavezncurlz said:


> So I am thinking that I'll do my next straightening for Easter which will be in the beginning of April. I think I've gained some length but I'm hoping my ends are ok and I don't have to trim too much. My ends are so fragile - even with bunning.....


 
Ooooooh!  Can't wait to see!  I hope your ends are ok.  Why do you think they're so fragile?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 3, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> I got that one from a seller named quecraft on etsy.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have no idea. Maybe it's in my mind. I like absolutely perfect ends and when they aren't, I trim. I hate see thru ends. That's prob why I'm stuck at MBL. I won't let it just go.


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 5, 2010)

This has been a cool challenge! I am going to keep going through June at least (maybe August) we will see.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 5, 2010)

Back to bunning! I took a break lol and wore a twist & curl. I'd been bunning nearly exclusively (eith maybe 2 or 3 passes period) so I wanted to do something different. I forgot how time consuming twists were so I'm baaaack LOL.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 5, 2010)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Back to bunning! I took a break lol and wore a twist & curl. I'd been bunning nearly exclusively (eith maybe 2 or 3 passes period) so I wanted to do something different. I forgot how time consuming twists were so I'm baaaack LOL.


 
I love your hair toy and that big ole bun! Your color is pretty too.


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm still bunning and haven't taken a pass yet! I really like it.  I might wear a puff one day this week since it is warming up. My ends feel really soft.... The bun might be the new puff for me! Lol!


----------



## Maynard (Mar 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 9, 2010)

Todays bun


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 9, 2010)

I took a pass and wore my hair in a braidout.  Nice to have a change! I've gotten so many compliments!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 9, 2010)

Still bunning.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Mar 9, 2010)

I took a week-long hiatus from the challenge because A) I needed to practice some braidouts/twistouts/puffs for a photo shoot and B) I needed a trim. My hair was tangly and I can't deal with that.  In the end, I did NOT like my hair in the photo shoot and regretted not pulling it into a bun.  (Only wanted it loose because my last family portraits it was in a bun and I wanted something different.) My "trim" didn't really pacify me and I think I'm just itching for a professional cut. erplexed

All that to say, my commitment to this challenge was just sub-par but I still think I'm going to reach my goal (a mole marker on my back).  Go figure! I think I'm going to continue my own personal bunning challenge so I can easily achieve BSL (or beyond) by June, as long as I steer clear of the professional cut.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 9, 2010)

still bunning...


----------



## merilusmims (Mar 9, 2010)

Still bunnning i cant believe this challenge is almost over i will def keep going after


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ me too!  This has been really easy for me and my ends feel softer.  Tomorrow will be the first day I wear my hair in a puff since December!  It is warming up now so I might use some of my passes this month.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 9, 2010)

it is almost over huh!


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 9, 2010)

I took an unintended pass this week. I ran out of my hair gel and the salon that I purchase it from was out of stock so I ended up wearing a wash-n-go followed by two days of a loose curly pony. It was actually nice to have my hair down. The weather has been nice so I wasn't too concerned about the cold. It will be back to the bun tomorrow. 

My hair has grown a lot and it was really nice to see that the new length is evident even when I wear it curly. The bulk of my wash-n-go is just above APL with the longest part of the V right at APL. I feel really hopeful that by the end of the year my hair will be full APL unstretched.


----------



## panamoni (Mar 15, 2010)

We've got two more weeks!  I'm doing a length check the first week of April.  Can't wait to see all of your pics.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 15, 2010)

Still bunning!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 15, 2010)

are we doing updates in this challenge?


----------



## Qurlyqt (Mar 15, 2010)

panamoni said:


> We've got two more weeks! I'm doing a length check the first week of April. Can't wait to see all of your pics.


 
Two more weeks?  I thought this challenge ends on the first day of Spring, which is March 20th?


----------



## panamoni (Mar 15, 2010)

Qurlyqt said:


> Two more weeks?  I thought this challenge ends on the first day of Spring, which is March 20th?


 
Woops, you're right.  For some reason I thought it went through the end of March.  I'll still be posting around the first week of April -- that's when I'm due for my next relaxer.  So, I'll keep bunning til then (heck I may just do it all year).


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 17, 2010)

Did a length check - a healthy APL! No frizzy, split or damaged ends  
My mom couldnt believe how much its grown....and all I could do was cheezeeee!

Still bunning this week! Bring on BSL!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 17, 2010)

My newest hair toy:


----------



## BoaterGirlKim (Mar 17, 2010)

When I started this challenge, my bun was comprised of strands barely peeking beyond my thumb-and-forefinger fist.  Now it's a curved little 2-inch bunny tail.  I'm going to post Dec/March progress pics with my hair combed wet to all sides - front, sides and back - at the end of this month when I relax before my Cancun spring break trip.  I hope my pics portray the progress!  I'm continuing on with the Spring 10 Bun Challenge thru June.  Six years ago when I had SL hair (I'm currently inching past ear length to neck length), "wet bunning" was my work-week style.   I have always worked out a lot so wetting/washing my hair kept it feeling clean.  I "cowashed" too, in fact, mostly for fear shampoo would be overdoing it - another technique I didn't know had a name LOL.  Wet bunning is da truf!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 17, 2010)

Still bunning away.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 17, 2010)

still in my bun 

i'll be updating in like a week or 2 i reckon


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 19, 2010)

here's my end-o-challenge update










almost to wl then on to hl


----------



## NJoy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here's my end-o-challenge update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are doing it, girl. Congrats!


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just posting my end of challenge update. I made great progress and I plan to keep bunning till June. 

The first pic is my starting pic the second and third show my progress and how far I am from WL respectively.

Happy Hair Growing Ladies .


----------



## SunnyHoney (Mar 20, 2010)

*WE DID IT!!!*

Well, the end is almost here for this challenge. The first day of spring is tomorrow, and since I'll probably be too busy to post then, I thought I'd pop on today and say:

Thank you to all of you who endured this challenge with me. Congratulations to all of you who had gained length, healthy ends, and/or any other happy results. 

As for me, my ends feel great and I've gotten some noticeable growth.

I will continue to bun about 5 days a week. As my transition to natural progresses, I've moved from dry bunning to wet bunning more often. 

I don't plan to join/start another challenge because, to be honest, it's more of a challenge NOT to bun than it is to bun! Finding something else to do with my hair now takes too much time/energy.  The bun is my thang! No, it's not always cute...hell, it's not always even neat , and yes, my husband may be getting REALLY tired of seeing it, but it works for me!

I'll bun till summer, then maybe get braids.  I will be doing a personal no heat challenge for whole spring....any takers?  oke:

Well, again, thanks for the camaraderie, and HHG!!!!

:blowkiss:


----------



## merilusmims (Mar 20, 2010)

Its over Its over
But it was a great lesson for me ive been able to keep my stretches up due to this bunning and will continue to do so

Bye!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 20, 2010)

HoneyMama said:


> *WE DID IT!!!*
> 
> Well, the end is almost here for this challenge. The first day of spring is tomorrow, and since I'll probably be too busy to post then, I thought I'd pop on today and say:
> 
> ...


 
I just joined a No Heat challenge. Can't remember who started it. Was that you? Also, I'm continuing to bun (wet) in the Spring challenge. My ends loved it. My ending pic is in my siggy, taken on the 19th.

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Mar 21, 2010)

Ooh, thanks, Njoy, that's no heat challenge is right on time.  Nope, I didn't start it, but I might go ahead and join that one today. BTW, beautiful siggy pics!



NJoy said:


> I just joined a No Heat challenge. Can't remember who started it. Was that you? Also, I'm continuing to bun (wet) in the Spring challenge. My ends loved it. My ending pic is in my siggy, taken on the 19th.
> 
> Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 21, 2010)

WE DID IT LADIES!!! I AM PERSONALLY PROUD I COMPLETED MY FIRST LHCF CHALLENGE! SUCCESSFULLY! 

I am going to DC my hair and flat iron today so I can check progress.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are a couple of starting pics:

end of Dec 2009










and heres a couple of days ago:


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 24, 2010)

Ladies: Here are my pics...My hair thickened more than anything else.  My ends look great and my layers grew out.  

Starting pic:






Ending pic:





I think it's time to BC!   It was fun ladies...thanks!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 24, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> Ladies: Here are my pics...My hair thickened more than anything else. My ends look great and my layers grew out.
> 
> Starting pic:
> 
> ...


 
WHAT!!! For reals? I can't wait!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 24, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> WHAT!!! For reals? I can't wait!


 
 wavez.... I had an appointment set for June 1st.  Got impatient.  Moved it up to April 24th.  Getting impatient again.  Fighting the urge to move it forward again b/c I am trying to get a few weeks of weight loss under my belt.  We are doing a Biggest Loser challenge at my law firm and I want to slim my face some before cutting.  Double chin is NOT the business!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Mar 24, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> wavez.... I had an appointment set for June 1st.  Got impatient.  Moved it up to April 24th.  Getting impatient again.  Fighting the urge to move it forward again b/c I am trying to get a few weeks of weight loss under my belt.  We are doing a Biggest Loser challenge at my law firm and I want to slim my face some before cutting.  Double chin is NOT the business!




I cant wait to see your results!!!  I have been following your transition.  My date was set for April, I think I will push it back to June though. We are moving in opposite directions. lol


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 24, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> wavez.... I had an appointment set for June 1st. Got impatient. Moved it up to April 24th. Getting impatient again. Fighting the urge to move it forward again b/c I am trying to get a few weeks of weight loss under my belt. We are doing a Biggest Loser challenge at my law firm and I want to slim my face some before cutting. Double chin is NOT the business!


 

OK - just want to make sure I didn't miss something! LOL


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 24, 2010)

Taleah2009 said:


> I cant wait to see your results!!! I have been following your transition. My date was set for April, I think I will push it back to June though. We are moving in opposite directions. lol


 
LOL!  We're both heading toward healthy, natural hair, so it's ok! 



wavezncurlz said:


> OK - just want to make sure I didn't miss something! LOL


 
Girl, please!  As much as I bug and stalk you!!!!  You're my 1st contact on LHCF when I chop!  Tempted to go this weekend being that my hair didn't grow a lot with this challenge.  I was hoping it'd grow SUPER long and then I'd say "nah" to the chop!   Oh well...


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 27, 2010)

My hair grew a LOT...I think I retained pretty well. I wore a wng the other day (sorry, I didn't take any pics) and I was getting so annoyed  with my hair  that I couldn't wait to go home cowash and bun. I'm still bunning lol. I think I may just keep this up thru summer or who knows? 

thanks ladies, this was a great challenge and actually one of the 1st I've stuck with!


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry Ladies I forgot to post! I am making some progress, I bunned weekdays, cowashed 2-3 times weekly. Used MN and megatek. I had about 1 and 1/2 inches of growth. (I had thinned and dusted due to breakage from lupus) Thin areas are slowly filling in.


----------



## panamoni (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
Did a length check last night.  Think I retained pretty well (until I ripped my hair out with the comb detangling...).  I'll post a pic soon.  I've decided to go into a weave (my first one) for a while, and then I'll definitely be back to bunning, because this has been a great way to grow and retain hair for me.  I think I'm going to reach my APL goal in a few months, and I'm so excited.  Thanks for all of your support.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sooooooo late... Thanks OP for starting this challenge! 

I did "just okay" in this challenge but I have absolutely NO complaints. I achieved my goal, which was to make it to the mole/beauty mark on my back!  

During those short 3 months, I did more braidouts and experimenting than I planned, trimmed/dusted twice, switched HG products, etc. but here is my progress pic as a result of the challenge.


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey!  I've been bunning, and while I have noticed length, I need to find my ruler shirt to check how much it is.

I'm continuing w/ the bunning


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 3, 2010)

Is there going to be another bun challenge for the spring/summer?


----------



## mizzy247 (May 8, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Thanks!!  Its actually one I made myself.  I just took some bulk, silky textured hair, braided it, put a claw clip in the top loop.  I use that claw clip to attach it to my head.  I wrap the tail around and secure with a bobby pin or other small clip.



Wow the hair looked great.. You should do a tutorial, it could really be helpful to myself and alot of ladies..


----------

